# Expobar Office Pulsar



## dobber (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi there everyone and my question is,

fed up of been out bid on ebay nagged our lass and success, i can have some money to buy a new pulsar.

basically anyone know any reason why not. buying from BB which, if 1 thing i have learned from this forum, is a damn smart move.

its not gonna get hammered got everything i need being a HX, expobar seem very reputable.

Am I overlooking anything for the similar price £600-£700

Thanks Dobber


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Unfortunately (or perhaps fortunately if it makes the choice easier







) there is not a huge range of machines in that price bracket.

In that price range, I would definitely also consider the Fracino Cherub and NS Oscar. Both are HX machines but are not available through Bella Barista. I have a Fracino Cherub myself and am very happy with it. Fracino are a British company and the Cherub is built in the UK. I have also heard good things from other forum members recently regarding Espresso Underground as a seller of this machine. The Oscar is not widely available over here but is very popular in the States.

Good luck!


----------



## dobber (Jun 22, 2012)

thanks Jimbow,

Had heard and have placed bids for the cherub before, NS Oscar i hadn't heard of. agreed is a decent machine a lot going for it, lack of hot water spout means i wouldn't get that but only on the strength of that. so that's cool i have 2 possible machine to consider, one cool thing is the cherub is sold at york coffee systems which is not as far as BB so can go have a look in person in fact it half hour away.

So i shall do a compare on them makes it easier to choose i think.

cheers Dobber


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Ah handy! If you fancied a slightly longer trip to Birmingham you could visit the factory where they are made!









Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

Hi Dobber, if you look on the Fracino web site under specials they have the Cherub on special and have had for a time, very cheep for a new machine of that quality.

http://www.fracino4u.com/cherub-p475


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Friend of mine is regional distributor and engineer for fracino. And he says the heavenly is the one to go for if you can afford too. Although that is a great price on the cherub.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I looked at both when I bought my Cherub and they are very similar - most of the parts are the same. The differences between the two machines are appearance (obviously), larger water reservoir on the Heavenly, larger overall size of the Heavenly and hot water tap is an optional extra on the heavenly compared to standard on the Cherub. In the end I went for the Cherub because I wanted a hot water tap and preferred its smaller size/foot print for my work top.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dobber (Jun 22, 2012)

agreed with jimbow for same reasons plus i don't like the look of the heavenly bit OTT for me anyway, thanks for the help on fracinios but am considering a expobar pulsar also, does anyone have any input on them?

much appreciated dob


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Have you seen the review of the Pulsar on BB? It is extremely positive, although bear in mind that the review would appear to comissioned by BB.


----------



## dobber (Jun 22, 2012)

yeah is very detailed, i liked that as i believe they do that for all the machines they sell, with the PDF file etc.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

They do, they are warts 'an all and certainly my experience is that they are accurate. Bella don't seem to want to sell crap, so I'd be inclined to give the review some credence.


----------



## dobber (Jun 22, 2012)

After tons of reading and deliberating over the possibilities, going for the Expobar pulsar. Like to thank everyone's contributions and will post on here once received.

I knew joining this forum would only benefit the quest to coffee utopia ha ha. lol the shit i write!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The Expobar is a nice chunky m/c: E61 head, rotary pump, water tank (which can be retrofitted for mains water); uses lots of redaily available standard commercial components.


----------

